# It appears as Russia tried to directly (but covertly) attack US troops in Syria



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

It appears as Russia tried to directly (but covertly) attack US troops in Syria. The US thwarted the attack against US troops in the region killing them. Reports put the deaths at anywhere between 100 -200.

https://nypost.com/2018/02/13/us-reportedly-killed-as-many-as-100-russian-fighters-in-syria-attack/

https://www.haaretz.com/middle-east...killed-hundreds-in-syria-this-month-1.5820224

The Kremlin denied and downplayed this of course, just like they have downplayed and denied invading Crimea (until after the fact - which they finally admitted). The Russians said the Russian troops killed by US forces recently in Syria were "pro government militias" only "carrying out reconnaissance". Russia said "no servicemen" had been in the area, just like they claimed upon initial invasion of Crimea until they later admitted they were indeed Russian troops. These "pro government militias" advanced on US troops but were counterattacked and killed.

If true, continue to "turn the other cheek" just as happened so often with Russia?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

There is a completely opposite story posted in Russian language lol 
Which one to believe?
I think I need to step away from following anything related to US and Russia for a few months, it’s been getting ridiculous.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> There is a completely opposite story posted in Russian language lol
> Which one to believe?
> I think I need to step away from following anything related to US and Russia for a few months, it's been getting ridiculous.


Nope. You are our connection. One-sided information is control, and control allows us to be manipulated.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Agreed. I have a suspicion the Russian people are fed the same bull crap we are fed, just with different seasoning.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

What I read was an attack on an SDF (US backed Syrian rebels) location, where US troops were also stationed.
This attack was conducted by Russian "contractors" who support the Assad regime. According to Kremlin reports, they were not Russian military.
The result of this attack was a counter attack in which US and SDF troops and armament responded, killing 1-200 of these so-called "contractors".

What's real? What do we believe?
We may never know the truth.

Supposedly the US and Russia keep constant communication open with each other to avoid direct military interaction against their forces. They can't control what "contractors" do... apparently.

What are you hearing TG?
We need both sides, or we'll never get to the real truth.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Friends, my heart hurts when I read this crap, I need to step away. Will stick to other non-political or at least non Russia/US - related topics. Just remember to question EVERYTHING.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

TG said:


> Friends, my heart hurts when I read this crap, I need to step away. Will stick to other non-political or at least non Russia/US - related topics. Just remember to question EVERYTHING.


TG, I agree with you statement of question everything.

As someone who is regular reader of media from multiple countries, I can confidently say all countries are guilty of having biased media. US state media is very slanted towards US (and its politically affiliated) views with their own spin on things. This doesn't matter if it is CNN (incredibly left wing) or Fox News (incredibly right wing) and everything in between. The same holds true with any countries media. Like US media, The "Russian Times" (RT) and "Spuntnik" are incredibly pro Russia biased news outlets that put their own major Kremlin/Russian spin on things. All major news outlets, regardless of their respective countries should be taken with a grain of salt and investigated to the best of ones ability.True transparency is best. Until that happens we should all thoroughly investigate, regardless of the issue.

Hopefully, cooler heads prevail over in the Middle East as while our governments (Russia, US, China, North Korea, Syria, Iran, Israel) seem to be opposed to each other, our respective countries are filled with innocent human beings.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I stopped hating the Soviets back in 1980 when the US Hockey Team beat the Soviet Hockey Team. Since then, I have found that I respect and actually like most Russian people.

Screw the media for all this fake news hype bullshat.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I like most Russian people I meet to. I don’t listen 100% to any media. I read them all though. Like anything else there is truth and fabrication.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Ragnarök said:


> I like most Russian people I meet to. I don't listen 100% to any media. I read them all though. Like anything else there is truth and fabrication.


Good stance! Read and investigate as much as possible but realize there is both truth and a degree of spin/fabrication in many articles from all countries. That doesn't mean write the article off as some would say (fake news) just that one should look into it thoroughly. It is useful to note however, that history has shown us that the Russian government is known to discredit sources and information to cause confusion, division, dissension and use plausible deniability. This happened with Russia in Crimea, this happened with the US elections, this has happened multiple times before.

See if you can spot any characteristics of "plausible deniability" in literal actual statements by the Russian government in the following article written by a country who was not directly involved in Syria.

Here is another countries article about Russian Troops being killed by US troops because Russian troops attempted to covertly assault US troops (so it is not just US media reporting this):
Syria conflict: 'Russians killed' in US air strikes - BBC News


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

TG said:


> Friends, my heart hurts when I read this crap, I need to step away. Will stick to other non-political or at least non Russia/US - related topics. Just remember to question EVERYTHING.


My dear, you could literally be the ONLY voice we hear that gives your perspective on this.
Please, if you can find the strength to do so, share what you have read/heard. We want to know the truth, no matter how bad it might make our country look.
Lord knows we just suffered 8 years of embarrassment, so we know it can be bad.

We all have to be willing to accept truth, even if it's a bitter reality.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

@Ragnarok [email protected] Many years ago I was reading an article in the "Farm Journal" magazine. Several farmers had been chosen by the Soviet Union to come and spend time with U.S. farmers to learn from them and take back to their homes ideas and technologies they had learned here. One thing expressed by the Soviet farmers was their fear of war with the US. The American farmers held the same belief about the Soviets. Once they had spent time on US soil and got to know the farmers here they discovered they were all alike. They were all just farmers and simply wanted to provide for their families. They found they had far more things in common than there were differences. They gained a great respect for each other. The despots that strive to rule the world unfortunately are never appeased. We on the other hand are the pawns and the cannon fodder.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

TG said:


> Friends, my heart hurts when I read this crap, I need to step away. Will stick to other non-political or at least non Russia/US - related topics. Just remember to question EVERYTHING.


I think most here can appreciate your position TG. Most value your opinion and you do have a connection that offers added insight. Hang tuff. Oh, and by the way, I question every damn thing! :vs_cool:


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Mercenaries Hurt in U.S. Syria Strikes Are Treated at Russian Defense Hospitals. 
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...of-as-army-treats-wounded-in-u-s-syria-strike

"Even as the Kremlin denies any official link to them, scores of Russian mercenaries wounded in U.S. strikes in Syria are being treated at Defense Ministry hospitals."

*Plausible Deniability* based on direct Kremlin statements
"Russia's denied any official involvement. There's no "specific detailed information" on what happened and while there may be Russian citizens in Syria, "they don't belong to the Russian armed forces," Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov told reporters on a conference call Wednesday."


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I don't know if I have brought this up before. Look at Assad and put a Hitler mustache on him and I swear he looks like Hitler.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Now how could this be? It makes no sense. Why would Putin install Trump in the WH only to attack American soldiers a year later.

Now can we get back to Trump colluding with Russia.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Gunn said:


> I don't know if I have brought this up before. Look at Assad and put a Hitler mustache on him and I swear he looks like Hitler.


To his credit, and it might be the only thing he will ever be positively credited with... he is trying to keep Islamic extremists from taking over his country. He is actively trying to prevent mass genocide of Christians within his country... or so he claims.
We know he's done terrible things. We know he wants to stay in power. But he is literally the only thing keeping that country from turning into a Christian slaughterhouse.
The rebels want him gone for the terrible things he's done. We support them for the same reason. Russia wants him to stay because they don't want non-Muslims murdered in mass and at least understand Assad's form of evil. Meaning, they know what to expect from his strong-arm government, and that's more predictable than whatever may fill the vacuum if he is removed.
That was not intended to mean that Russia is evil like Assad. Don't misunderstand.
Plus, there's an oil deal in there somewhere.

So, what happens if Assad loses? He is fighting two fronts. One against the rebels backed by the U.S., and one against extremists who want another place to call a victory and set up another stronghold.
Not a great situation, either way.


----------

